# Anyone have experience printing on 50/50 Modal/Cotton Blends(Jersey)



## Rockin' Jace (Apr 23, 2009)

I am working with 50/50 Modal/Cotton Blend Jersey and I would like to know what kind of Screen printing options that I have, and what is most durable vs. which offers most detail etc. for this kind of fabric.


----------



## Rockin' Jace (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks for any help that anyone can offer, so it's clear anyone who helps and has a competitive screen printing company will get first consideration when it comes time to outsource the work. I will be needing printing for about 1,000-1,200 for our first run... Thanks again in advance guys for any insight help, which may lead to future business.

~ Jace


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I'm no expert on this, but it seems like either plastisol or water based inks would work fine on this fabric.

Is there a specific type of feel you're looking for?


----------



## Raissa8 (Jan 12, 2007)

I'm considering purchasing semi-sheer Modal shirts and was told that only water based discharge ink would work, that Plastisol would tend to bunch up on the surface. It was the blanks company rep who told me this. Haven't seen it firsthand, so I don't know.

My problem with Modal is its sheerness, and whether this would sell well. It drapes beautifully, but I'm not sure whether the thinness of fabric would limit its marketability. I'm ordering samples and will update on this issue.


----------

